

Leaked photo reveals ‘iPhone 5C’ packaging - thepumpkin1979
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/28/leaked-photo-reveals-iphone-5c-packaging/

======
kmfrk
Maybe it's just me, but the main thing that sticks out to me is the weird
kerning on the boxes. It seems really shoddy, from what I can see.

~~~
achompas
Are you talking about the [C]? It looks no different than the iPhone 4S box
kerning:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/White_iPh...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a1/White_iPhone_4S_with_box.jpg)

------
stevekinney
I suppose this doesn't mean that it's not legit, but those cases—for lack of a
better term—don't look like any kind of packaging that Apple has put out or
would put out. Apple has moved towards a flat design—on a hardware level, but
I guess also on a software level—with it's devices since the iPhone 4. Those
boxes look more like an old iBook G4 than anything else.

------
untog
Imagine if Apple didn't release an iPhone 5S- and just the lower cost C
instead. The tech community might just explode in rage.

------
wldlyinaccurate
Seriously? There are leaked photos of the _packaging_ and this makes it to the
first page of HN?!

~~~
stevekinney
Maybe I am late to the game (this comment is 35 minutes old), but this has not
made the front page of Hacker News as far as I can tell.

------
justplay
"C" is for Cheapness ?

~~~
dictum
"C" is for "Creamy lather"

[https://www.google.com/search?q=white+soap+holder&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=white+soap+holder&tbm=isch)

